# Windjammer Landing St. Lucia!



## JudyH (Dec 8, 2012)

We have just finished a great week here.  It is our first time and we are very impressed with how well run this resort is.  Everything went fine, the location is the prettiest I have seen in the Caribbean, and we are very happy.  I will post a review soon in the review section.

Judy


----------



## TravelMamma (Dec 8, 2012)

We have been wanting to visit this resort and heard it was great if you got an exchange but a whole different experience if bought as a getaway, was your week either or did you rent? I am very tempted to buy a getaway but don't want to be disappointed.  Thanks for posting your experience.


----------



## JudyH (Dec 9, 2012)

This was an exchange, posted in the sightings section by TUGGER JanT.  Thank you Jan.  We stayed in a one bedroom, in the section of units that seem to be for exchanges, although I have no idea if the units in other sections are TS that are available for exchange.

Our friends rented a one bedroom unit from Windjammer, through their travel agent, paid about $450 per night.  They had a dining room, and their kitchen was granite counters, and a plunge pool.  While theirs was fancier, there were a lot of steps in the unit, the plunge pool was always in the shade, and we never used the dining room.


----------



## Anne S (Dec 10, 2012)

TravelMamma said:


> We have been wanting to visit this resort and heard it was great if you got an exchange but a whole different experience if bought as a getaway, was your week either or did you rent? I am very tempted to buy a getaway but don't want to be disappointed.  Thanks for posting your experience.



We had an RCI exchange to the Windjammer about ten years ago. At the time it was one of the newly built one bedroom  units with a hot tub on the balcony. The first floor units had  plunge pool.

We loved the resort, loved the unit! So when II started selling getaways two years ago, we grabbed a two bedroom for a steal: $604 for the week. This for a separate villa (#411) with an infinity plunge pool on the balcony, two bedrooms, 2 1/2 baths, full kitchen, washer/dryer in the unit. We were certainly not disappointed!


----------



## TravelMamma (Dec 10, 2012)

Anne S said:


> We had an RCI exchange to the Windjammer about ten years ago. At the time it was one of the newly built one bedroom  units with a hot tub on the balcony. The first floor units had  plunge pool.
> 
> We loved the resort, loved the unit! So when II started selling getaways two years ago, we grabbed a two bedroom for a steal: $604 for the week. This for a separate villa (#411) with an infinity plunge pool on the balcony, two bedrooms, 2 1/2 baths, full kitchen, washer/dryer in the unit. We were certainly not disappointed!



Wow, thanks so much for your post.  I had read a comment on II that said something like this:  the exchange units are a 5 star resort experience and the getaway program is comparable to a 2 star resort and that they were so disappointed they had purchased the getaway week and wouldn't recommend it.  

I had been considering buying a getaway until I read that comment and since the getaway weeks are now priced at $1000-1600 or so for a 2 bedroom, I didn't want chance paying that much for a "2 star" resort experience as the person likened it to be.  That's why I am glad you posted, it's good to get many opinions and perhaps I will look into buying that getaway week again.  My family really wants to go to St. Lucia.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Anne S (Dec 11, 2012)

I suppose it depends on what sort of unit you buy as a getaway. Perhaps the  person who wrote about their two star experience purchased a hotel room? All I can say is that our 2 bedroom villa was absolutely fantastic! It was one of the newer villas, but I can't imagine that any of the 2 bedroom units would disappoint.


----------

